# X, Xs ou attendre le mois de septembre ...



## aunisien (8 Août 2019)

J’ai acheté un Xr en avril même si je suis fan de son autonomie monstrueuse cela a un prix son poids et sa taille qui ne me conviennent pas venant d’un 6s.
Je regarde le X qui reste à un tarif élevé bien qu’il ne soit plus distribué, mais les sorties de septembre risquent de faire baisser les prix et est ce que cela faut encore le coup ou je dois plutôt regarder vers le Xs ?

Ps: je viens de voir que je n’ai pas posté au bon endroit, un modérateur pourrait déplacer dans Conseil d’achat iPhone ou iPad, merci désolé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Août 2019)

Réponse: oui il faut mieux attendre la sortie des nouveaux modèles, les X et Xs vont baisser à ce moment-là. De plus, le remplaçant du Xr pourrait très bien être le modèle que tu cherches (sait-on jamais).
Pour ton Xr, si tu as toujours un ancien modèle ce serait sans doute mieux de le revendre avant cette baisse de prix car il sera aussi impacté.


----------



## aunisien (8 Août 2019)

Bon je vais ressortir mon 6s alors ...

Des sites pour vendre son tel sans trop de risque ? Je n’ai jamais vendu de téléphone comme ça et avec toutes les arnaques sur leboncoin par exemple je ne suis pas super confiant !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le X ne baisse pas trop de tarif


----------



## ibabar (9 Août 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> J’ai acheté un Xr en avril même si je suis fan de son autonomie monstrueuse cela a un prix son poids et sa taille qui ne me conviennent pas venant d’un 6s


Attention: le poids du X (174g) ou du Xs (177g) est assez élevé (pour rappel: 6s à 143g), donc pas beaucoup moins que ton Xr (194g).
Je me suis habitué mais venant d'un 7 Plus (188g) - _moi c'était l'encombrement et la manipulation trop périlleuse à une main que je ne supportais plus _- j'ai été très surpris: car même si plus léger sur le papier, le X devenait beaucoup plus dense en main, avec la sensation qu'il était plus lourd, sans parler du centre de gravité que je trouvais assez différent.



ecatomb a dit:


> il faut mieux attendre la sortie des nouveaux modèles, les X et Xs vont baisser à ce moment-là


D'expérience, je dirais même plutôt 1 bon mois après !
Les iPhones sortent vers le 10 mais ne sont livrés que vers le 20 et s'ils sont intéressants, le renouvellement est plus fort, donc les ruptures plus importantes (beaucoup patientent souvent jusqu'au 5 ou 10 octobre, ne serait-ce que pour le chercher/ voir en boutique, sans parler des stocks des opérateurs qui sont plus faibles, donc plus d'attente aussi).
Mécaniquement c'est vraiment plus vers fin octobre/ début novembre que les prix chutent drastiquement, quand les vendeurs voient que leur iPhone ne part pas, ils revoient leurs prétentions à la baisse (plus en adéquation avec les iPhone de N-1 qui ont baissé de 120€ au catalogue Apple, ou encore avec les déstockages ou le reconditionné qui prend de l'ampleur - mais qui offre une garantie).



ecatomb a dit:


> Pour ton Xr, si tu as toujours un ancien modèle ce serait sans doute mieux de le revendre avant cette baisse de prix car il sera aussi impacté.


+1
Surtout surtout le Xr qui se trouve déjà ça et là bradé (en neuf) et qui va encore subir une décôte plus importante en septembre, surtout si Apple le garde au catalogue (en sortant par exemple tous les autres, donc en ne gardant que du FaceID au catalogue) et en faisant de ce Xr première génération la porte d'entrée tarifaire (genre à $599, voire même moins s'ils veulent être agressifs et sous réserve qu'ils aient de réelles nouveautés sur les nouveaux Xr2/Xs2 qui fasse hésiter l'acheteur entre prix de l'ancien et killer-features du nouveau).

Leur vrai coup de poker pourrait être de simplifier la gamme, et à l'instar de l'iPad de ne garder que 5 appareils: le Xr en entrée de gamme (iPad 6), le Xr2 qui serait décliné en 2 tailles d'écran (un Xr2 de 6.1" épaulé par un Xr2 Mini de 5 à 5.3") - _ce serait ça LA nouveauté (puisque côté haut de gamme il faudra sans doute attendre 2020: cette année à part un 3ème capteur photo...), un vrai remplaçant au SE_ - (iPad Mini 5 + iPad Air 3), et les Xs2/Xs2 Max (iPad Pro 11 et 13").
Malheureusement on n'a plus aucun effet de surprise: avec les productions chinoises à grande échelle pour être prêt presque au jour de présentation, tous les éventuels secrets sont déjà éventés.



aunisien a dit:


> toutes les arnaques sur leboncoin par exemple je ne suis pas super confiant !


Quelles arnaques !?
Faut arrêter de psychoter. Dans un registre similaire: beaucoup de gens ont des sueurs froides dès qu'ils entendent le mot "Paypal" alors que ce système est juste génial, simple, sécurisé et ultra-rapide.
Faut juste faire marcher son cerveau un minimum (par exemple aller soi-même sur le site de Paypal pour constater le virement, et non se contenter d'un mail qui peut être un fake envoyé par l'acheteur).
En optant pour la remise en main propre contre du cash, je ne vois pas trop ce qui pourrait arriver: éventuellement se faire braquer (mais il suffit de faire ça dans un café à une heure fréquentée, dans un lieu que TU choisis), et éventuellement se faire fourguer des faux billets (mais s'ils sont bien falsifiés, tu pourras toi-même les ré-utiliser dans les commerces: faut juste pas les déposer sur ton compte, et ne prendre que des coupures  >50€).



Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le X ne baisse pas trop de tarif


Peut-être parce que le Xs n'apporte rien de franchement nouveau...
Et surtout parce que c'est la première fois qu'Apple n'alimente pas sa gamme des iPhone N-1 avec baisse de 120€ (ce qui a pour conséquence que les vendeurs doivent encore baisser leur vieil iPhone de 150€ à minima sur ce nouveau tarif pour absorber l'usure et l'âge/ la garantie plus vieux de quelques mois sur cette seconde main par rapport au même en neuf).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Août 2019)

Je confirme, le X et le Xs sont identiques pour beaucoup de personnes. Certains aiment bien montrer qu’ils ont le dernier modèle et pour cela ce doit être visible.
J'étais passé du 7 au Xs car je me disais que le Xs avait sans doute quelques défauts en moins (et puis je compte le garder longtemps).


----------



## ibabar (9 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je confirme, le X et le Xs sont identiques pour beaucoup de personnes


Le fait est qu'ils n'ont réellement pas grand-chose de nouveau (surtout la puce A12 mais l'A11 est tellement puissante qu'elle va durer un petit bout de temps avant de montrer des signes de ralentissement sur les futurs iOS: qui utilise vraiment la réalité augmentée ?).



ecatomb a dit:


> Certains aiment bien montrer qu’ils ont le dernier modèle et pour cela ce doit être visible


Malheureusement... et Apple l'a bien compris en se gardant toujours une couleur sous le coude... en 2018, il fallait acheter le Xs en coloris or si tu voulais étaler ton statut ! 



ecatomb a dit:


> J'étais passé du 7 au Xs car je me disais que le Xs avait sans doute quelques défauts en moins (et puis je compte le garder longtemps).


J'avais prévu de garder mon 7 Plus jusque cette année, et c'est son form-factor qui m'a fait en changer l'an passé.
Je cherchais une bonne occase sur un 8, et ça rejoint ce qu'on disait: les acheteurs n'arrivaient pas à baisser les prix pour le rendre intéressant, donc pour à peine plus je suis tombé sur une belle occase sur un X.
Au final, même si comme toi je reste méfiant des V1, il a l'air plutôt bien né


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

Je trouve le X encore avec des tarifs très élevés [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2019)

Si vous voulez des smartphones dont le prix baisse beaucoup, achetez un smartphone Android.

Moins 50% 6 mois après la sortie du nouveau modèle.

LOL.


----------



## isabeau1980 (28 Août 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour une occasion spéciale, je devais avoir un iPhone XS fin août, cependant je viens d'apprendre que de nouveaux modèles vont sortir ou du moins être annoncés en septembre.

Je me demande donc, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'attendre que le prix du XS baisse? le cas échéant, faudra-t-il seulement attendre l'annonce des nouveaux modèles comme en 2018 ou faudra-t-il attendre fin septembre voire octobre/novembre ?
De plus, si une baisse était à prévoir, serait-elle de l'ordre de 150 euros ou plutôt 200/300 ?

merci à tous !


----------



## pcnum (5 Septembre 2019)

J'ai l'iphone 7 et j'aimerais le remplacer par un plus récent. Pensez vous que je dois m'orienter vers la série de début 2019 ou l'un de ceux qui vont sortir à la keynote 2019. Merci

Ce qui m'interesse c'est l'autonomie plus importante, la qualité photo/video surtout en baisse luminosité et l'esim.

En video 4K, en condition de faible luminosité les images de l'iphone 7+ sont plus sombres , on distingue à peine. Est-ce déjà la même chose pour les XS ?

Merci


----------



## ibabar (5 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> la série de début 2019 ou l'un de ceux qui vont sortir à la keynote 2019


Il n'y a pas de série "début 2019": les iPhone sortent tous les ans en septembre à la keynote.



pcnum a dit:


> En video 4K, en condition de faible luminosité les images de l'iphone 7+ sont plus sombres , on distingue à peine. Est-ce déjà la même chose pour les XS ?


Ce sera pareil pour les Xs et pour tous les smartphones: seul le Pixel 3 de Google semble un peu tirer son épingle du jeu grâce à l'IA.
Le problème c'est la taille du capteur, or sur les smartphones c'est rikiki... si tu veux t'en sortir en faible luminosité (photo mais surtout vidéo), mieux vaut investir dans un APN avec un capteur 1"


----------



## pcnum (5 Septembre 2019)

> Il n'y a pas de série "début 2019": les iPhone sortent tous les ans en septembre à la keynote.


je sais je voulais dire juste ceux qui sont d'actualité en début 2019


> Ce sera pareil pour les Xs et pour tous les smartphones: seul le Pixel 3 de Google semble un peu tirer son épingle du jeu grâce à l'IA.
> Le problème c'est la taille du capteur, or sur les smartphones c'est rikiki... si tu veux t'en sortir en faible luminosité (photo mais surtout vidéo), mieux vaut investir dans un APN avec un capteur 1"


J'ai déjà le RX100 M6 en 4K 25p. je pensais qu'il y avait un progrès en basse luminosité sur l'iphone depuis le temps !
mais aussi la possibilité de régler le ISO et l'obturateur comme le font tous les autres marques directement en manuel


----------



## macbook60 (5 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je confirme, le X et le Xs sont identiques pour beaucoup de personnes. Certains aiment bien montrer qu’ils ont le dernier modèle et pour cela ce doit être visible.
> J'étais passé du 7 au Xs car je me disais que le Xs avait sans doute quelques défauts en moins (et puis je compte le garder longtemps).



Bonjour moi en septembre dernier j’ai préféré prendre le X au lieu du Xr et xs j’en suis satisfait je ne compte même pas prendre les nouveaux


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour moi en septembre dernier j’ai préféré prendre le X au lieu du Xr et xs j’en suis satisfait je ne compte même pas prendre les nouveaux



Très bon choix


----------



## Tony 11 (5 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour , j était dans le même cas que toi l an dernier j avais un iPhone 7 et je voulait changer le X me tenter bien tant sur le prix que sur le papier vu que je voyait trop peu de changement par rapport au XS mais en Apple store une fois le XS et XS Max sorties pas moyen d en avoir un en Apple store .
Du coup j ai dû me rabattre sur le XS bon je suis pas déçu du tout mais le X m aurait suffit amplement je pense pour mon utilisation.


----------



## pcnum (5 Septembre 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Bonjour , j était dans le même cas que toi l an dernier j avais un iPhone 7 et je voulait changer le X me tenter bien tant sur le prix que sur le papier vu que je voyait trop peu de changement par rapport au XS mais en Apple store une fois le XS et XS Max sorties pas moyen d en avoir un en Apple store .
> Du coup j ai dû me rabattre sur le XS bon je suis pas déçu du tout mais le X m aurait suffit amplement je pense pour mon utilisation.



Je ne sais pas, les photos sont toujours aussi mauvaises en basses luminosité ? le verre couvrant l'objectif toujours aussi fragiles (il est devenu brouillé, puis s'est fendu, a été remplacé une premiere fois et a été une seconde  fois fendu, puis une troisieme fois et ceci avec une protection). En haute luminosité, les photos contenant des surfaces metalliques (métal de voiture, verre...) faisait un halo comme une ligne verticale. Est ce pareil ?


----------



## ibabar (5 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> J'ai déjà le RX100 M6 en 4K 25p. je pensais qu'il y avait un progrès en basse luminosité sur l'iphone depuis le temps !


Je suis surpris: si tu as un RX100, c'est que tu apprécies et connais un peu la photo/ vidéo, or tu sais bien que la taille du capteur revêt une importance cruciale en basse lumière.
Et non l'iPhone n'a pas fait de progrès substantiels en basse lumière: le bruit se réduit un peu (moins de "purée de pois" mais j'ai davantage senti le gap du 6 au 7 que du 7 au X, pas sûr que le Xs fasse beaucoup mieux en pratique... sur le papier avec le marketing c'est toujours magique...) mais au détriment du lissage et d'images toujours peu contrastées.

Si vraiment tu veux plus compact que le RX100, tout en restant chez Sony d'ailleurs, il y a la RX0 (maintenant dans sa seconde itération): https://www.lesnumeriques.com/compact-bridge/sony-rx0-ii-p51505/test.html
Malheureusement ça n'a pas l'air d'être non plus la panacée.

Via certaines apps, l'iPhone te permettra de shooter en RAW et de retoucher plusieurs paramètres (je te conseille Halide et aussi surtout Hydra qui a des modes spécifiques), et Filmic a un mode LOG (mais je fais peu de vidéo):
https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/hydra/id947824428
https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/halide-raw-manual-camera/id885697368
https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/filmic-pro-caméra-vidéo-4k-hd/id436577167
Le pied bien entendu est fortement conseillé, et obligatoire en vidéo (mais je ne t'apprend rien).


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Si vraiment tu veux plus compact que le RX100, tout en restant chez Sony d'ailleurs, il y a la RX0 (maintenant dans sa seconde itération): https://www.lesnumeriques.com/compact-bridge/sony-rx0-ii-p51505/test.html
> Malheureusement ça n'a pas l'air d'être non plus la panacée.



Un peu HS pour le coup


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Si vous voulez des smartphones dont le prix baisse beaucoup, achetez un smartphone Android.
> 
> Moins 50% 6 mois après la sortie du nouveau modèle.
> 
> LOL.


Et là, on commence vraiment à avoir de bonnes affaires !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

Les tarifs seront bientôt dévoilés


----------



## pcnum (5 Septembre 2019)

> Je suis surpris: si tu as un RX100, c'est que tu apprécies et connais un peu la photo/ vidéo, or tu sais bien que la taille du capteur revêt une importance cruciale en basse lumière.
> Et non l'iPhone n'a pas fait de progrès substantiels en basse lumière: le bruit se réduit un peu (moins de "purée de pois" mais j'ai davantage senti le gap du 6 au 7 que du 7 au X, pas sûr que le Xs fasse beaucoup mieux en pratique... sur le papier avec le marketing c'est toujours magique...) mais au détriment du lissage et d'images toujours peu contrastées.
> 
> Si vraiment tu veux plus compact que le RX100, tout en restant chez Sony d'ailleurs, il y a la RX0 (maintenant dans sa seconde itération): https://www.lesnumeriques.com/compact-bridge/sony-rx0-ii-p51505/test.html
> ...



Le Dual Pixel est ce possible sur l'iphone ?

https://www.tamrazyan.com/smartphones-with-dual-pixel-autofocus/

_Traduction : Les iPhones d'Apple ne sont notoirement pas équipés d'appareils photo dotés de la technologie de mise au point automatique à double pixel. Depuis l'iPhone 6, les iPhones utilisent un autofocus à détection de phase moins avancé, appelé «pixels de focalisation»._

J'ai eu l'A7RII aussi mais l'appareil photo on s'en fou car c'est les progres de l'iphone qui m'intéresse s'il y en a ?
Déjà Hydra je connais je l'ai acheté il y a plusieurs années et je n'aime pas car  c'est le travail d'Apple de moderniser son logiciel interne. Le minimum c'est de  pouvoir modifier l'obturateur,  le ISO et le diaphragme d'une photo.
C'est à croire qu'Apple prend les gens pour des brêles avec du 100% automatique.

Les applis photos il y en a plusieurs les uns sont mis a jour d'autre moins, qques bugs de temps en temps.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> J'ai eu l'A7RII aussi mais l'appareil photo on s'en fou car c'est les progres de l'iphone qui m'intéresse s'il y en a ?
> Déjà Hydra je connais je l'ai acheté il y a plusieurs années et je n'aime pas car  c'est le travail d'Apple de moderniser son logiciel Apple. Le minimum c'est de  pouvoir modifier l'obturateur,  le ISO et le diaphragme d'une photo.
> C'est à croire qu'Apple prend les gens pour des brêles avec du 100% automatique.
> 
> Les applis photos il y en a plusieurs les uns sont mis a jour d'autre moins, qques bugs de temps en temps.



Quel est le rapport avec le titre du topic ?


----------



## pcnum (5 Septembre 2019)

> Quel est le rapport avec le titre du topic ?


Pourquoi placer 1500 euros pour le nouvel iphone si ce qui est indiqué plus haut ne change pas beaucoup en photo
Autant prendre le moins cher et le modèle précédent
Comme tu dis c'est un petit capteur. Je pensais qu'en "superposant" deux photos tres rapide et avec un algorithme Apple aurait réussit à faire réduire le bruit.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> Pourquoi placer 1500 euros pour le nouvel iphone si ce qui est indiqué plus haut ne change pas beaucoup en photo
> Autant prendre le moins cher et le modèle précédent
> Comme tu dis c'est un petit capteur. Je pensais qu'en "superposant" deux photos tres rapide et avec un algorithme Apple aurait réussit à faire réduire le bruit.


L'iPhone 11 sera peut être très bon en photos


----------



## ibabar (6 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> Pourquoi placer 1500 euros pour le nouvel iphone si ce qui est indiqué plus haut ne change pas beaucoup en photo


Chacun a ses priorités et la photo ne l'est pas forcément pour tous: entre ceux qui s'en foutent, ceux pour qui c'est suffisant pour les vacances et avec le mode Portrait ils se prennent pour des pros, ceux qui de toute façon filtrent tout et ne consultent que sur réseaux sociaux sur des écrans timbre-poste, et ceux qui de toute façon utilisent du matos plus adapté.
L'iPhone est aujourd'hui un statut social, et je serais d'ailleurs curieux de connaître la proportion de ventes du modèle doré (exclusif au Xs) parmi ceux qui changent tous les ans...



pcnum a dit:


> Autant prendre le moins cher et le modèle précédent


C'est personnellement ce que je fais dorénavant pour le matériel Apple: j'ai par exemple acheté un X d'occasion à la sortie du Xs.
Pour revenir au sujet: c'est je pense le meilleur montage financier: changer tous les ans mais avec un iPhone de N-1, et pas à la keynote mais un peu plus tard (en novembre par exemple).
Ça demande une certaine gymnastique (à laquelle je ne me suis pas encore résolu) parce que l'achat-revente est un peu énergivore (ignorer les mange-merde qui veulent acheter à moitié prix du tarif affiché, dénicher une bonne affaire, éviter les arnaques, jongler sur la période sans iPhone ou avec 2 iPhone...etc).
Perso je vois ça comme un financement mensuel, avec une zone-cible entre 20 et 30€. Certains se facilitent la vie (mais pas le portefeuille) avec les soit-disantes offres des opérateurs, mais je préfère le faire moi-même (et payer mon forfait 5 à 10€ plutôt que 50 ou 60€...).



pcnum a dit:


> Comme tu dis c'est un petit capteur. Je pensais qu'en "superposant" deux photos tres rapide et avec un algorithme Apple aurait réussit à faire réduire le bruit.





Jura39 a dit:


> L'iPhone 11 sera peut être très bon en photos


Je pensais aussi que l'IA permettrait cette superposition, surtout que l'A11 Bionic de l'iPhone X s'y prêtait et qu'Apple mettait en avant les Live Photos... mais non.
Je suis curieux de découvrir cet iPhone 11... il faudrait qu'il soit bon en quelque chose, sinon ils feraient mieux d'allonger le cycle de présentation à 18 voire 24 mois plutôt que tous les 12 mois.
Mais j'ai un doute... on a toujours eu un nouveau design à chaque numéro puis un boost de performances voire de technologies à chaque série S (speed), mais la lignée fut rompue avec le 7 qui n'était qu'un 6ss (malgré beaucoup de nouveautés technologiques: étanchéité, bouton Home haptique, HP stéréo, écran P3, double capteur photo...), et même poussée à l'extrême sur le 8 (qui n'apportait qu'un nouveau processeur et la charge sans fil).
J'ai l'impression que le 11 n'aura qu'un 3ème capteur marketing (heu, 3ème capteur photo pardon !), et éventuellement un coloris de plus (ou une nouvelle gamme genre gris souris, bronze et gris titane).

La question de l'achat de la génération précédente (un Xs d'ici quelques jours) reste épineuse car le vrai changement depuis le X est que les anciennes gammes ne restent pas au catalogue (moyennant baisse de tarif).
Je parie qu'Apple sortira le Xs du catalogue, tout comme ils ont sorti le X en septembre 2018. Reste à voir le sort qui sera réservé au Xr ? Reste à voir aussi si Apple va simplifier la gamme ou rester comme en 2017 sur une gamme trop vaste pour être lisible (il y avait à l'époque la sortie des 8 et X - _donc 2 nouvelles itérations au lieu d'une à l'accoutumée_ - mais aussi la préservation de la gamme N-1 - _le 7 _- mais aussi et c'était nouveau de la gamme N-2 -_ le 6s !!! _- avec même de mémoire le SE qui était encore en vente).
Dans ces conditions acheter un Xs reviendra soit à passer par de la seconde main, soit par du déstockage (mais pas par le circuit classique Apple Store avec baisse tarifaire).


----------



## macbook60 (6 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Très bon choix



Bonjour hâte d’y installer iOS 13 je l’attend plus que les iPhones


----------



## macbook60 (6 Septembre 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Bonjour , j était dans le même cas que toi l an dernier j avais un iPhone 7 et je voulait changer le X me tenter bien tant sur le prix que sur le papier vu que je voyait trop peu de changement par rapport au XS mais en Apple store une fois le XS et XS Max sorties pas moyen d en avoir un en Apple store .
> Du coup j ai dû me rabattre sur le XS bon je suis pas déçu du tout mais le X m aurait suffit amplement je pense pour mon utilisation.



Bonjour 
Il t’aurait suffit mais bon tu as le dernier
En tout cas j’ai bien aimer le passage du 7 au X.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour hâte d’y installer iOS 13 je l’attend plus que les iPhones


Cela va être rapide


----------



## macbook60 (6 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela va être rapide



Oui quelques jours encore


----------



## pcnum (6 Septembre 2019)

> Ça demande une certaine gymnastique (à laquelle je ne me suis pas encore résolu) parce que l'achat-revente est un peu énergivore (ignorer les mange-merde qui veulent acheter à moitié prix du tarif affiché, dénicher une bonne affaire, éviter les arnaques, jongler sur la période sans iPhone ou avec 2 iPhone...etc).
> Perso je vois ça comme un financement mensuel, avec une zone-cible entre 20 et 30€. Certains se facilitent la vie (mais pas le portefeuille) avec les soit-disantes offres des opérateurs, mais je préfère le faire moi-même (et payer mon forfait 5 à 10€ plutôt que 50 ou 60€...).



Oui c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas changé l'iphone 7+  pourtant à partir de l'iphone 3 c'est ce que je faisais. Je n'utilise que le forfait seul donc pas subventionné dans le forfait.

Moi j'attends une nette amélioration photo pour le nouveau modèle. Il parait qu'il y aura un mode nuit. J'espère qu'il sera visiblement plus performant.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Oui quelques jours encore



Un peu plus quand même


----------



## macbook60 (6 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un peu plus quand même



10 jours on va dire lol


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> 10 jours on va dire lol


Bah non ,
plus avant de la télécharger


----------



## macbook60 (6 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah non ,
> plus avant de la télécharger



Grrrr lol


----------



## ibabar (7 Septembre 2019)

Dans le dernier épisode de ORLM (On Refait Le Mac), ils disent que l'iPhone le plus vendu dans l'année écoulée en France c'est... l'iPhone 6s (pour plus de 20%) !!!!!

Certes suivi du Xr mais tout de même... primo les gens auraient conscience qu'il est suffisant pour leur usage, segondo les gens ont une vraie appointance pour un iPhone "pas cher" (plutôt qu'un switch vers Android), tertio c'est surtout un gros désavoeu pour le Xs (un peu moins pour le Max que les gens attendaient sans doute pour passer d'un Plus à la génération X).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Tous les iPhones sont de très bon produits


----------



## pcnum (7 Septembre 2019)

Logiquement la batterie de l'iphone XI durera moins longtemps car elle saura davantage sollicitée en utilisation plus longue


----------



## macbook60 (7 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> Logiquement la batterie de l'iphone XI durera moins longtemps car elle saura davantage sollicitée en utilisation plus longue



Pas forcément


----------



## macbook60 (7 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Dans le dernier épisode de ORLM (On Refait Le Mac), ils disent que l'iPhone le plus vendu dans l'année écoulée en France c'est... l'iPhone 6s (pour plus de 20%) !!!!!
> 
> Certes suivi du Xr mais tout de même... primo les gens auraient conscience qu'il est suffisant pour leur usage, segondo les gens ont une vraie appointance pour un iPhone "pas cher" (plutôt qu'un switch vers Android), tertio c'est surtout un gros désavoeu pour le Xs (un peu moins pour le Max que les gens attendaient sans doute pour passer d'un Plus à la génération X).



Bonjour j’ai vu l’émission aussi

Par contre c’est juste des chiffres dans un certain endroit donc pas très réalistes .

Je peut me tromper bien sûr


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Dans le dernier épisode de ORLM (On Refait Le Mac), ils disent que l'iPhone le plus vendu dans l'année écoulée en France c'est... l'iPhone 6s (pour plus de 20%) !!!!!



Et ça t'étonne ???
Je suis passé sous Android avec mon téléphone du boulot ... ça me grattait depuis un moment...
Samsung A40 ... à l'utilisation je fais exactement la même chose avec les mêmes appli que sous iOS mais avec un gestionnaire de dossier bien meilleur.
Superbe écran.
La batterie est bien meilleure que mon 6S ...  Android est super fluide.
Le prix : 260 balles ! 

Comment te dire ... Apple ne me reverra plus acheter d'iPhone. 
Et si Apple ne se bouge pas le fion pour sortir un SE2 à un prix bien plus abordable ... je ne serai pas le seul à foutre le camp. Ils en sont à planquer les chiffres de volume de ventes maintenant ... 

Niveau matériel et niveau OS ... Apple n'a plus aucune avance ... ils ne sont devant que sur le prix ! 

Non mais z'avez vu le prix du XR par rapport à un iPad Air ??? 

Qu'ils aillent se faire ... 

L' iPhone est beaucoup mais alors beaucoup trop cher pour ce qu'il est et les gens ont beau être cons, ils s'en rendent compte.


----------



## ibabar (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et ça t'étonne ???


Ben tout de même un peu pour un appareil qui n'est plus officiellement dans la gamme.



Bartolomeo a dit:


> L' iPhone est beaucoup mais alors beaucoup trop cher pour ce qu'il est et les gens ont beau être cons, ils s'en rendent compte.


Ben non: si le 6s représente réellement 1/5 des ventes d'iPhone de l'an passé pour un téléphone de 2015, c'est que les gens n'ont justement pas compris que pour 200 ou 250 balles ils pourraient avoir un Android de 2018 avec un APN de bien meilleure qualité, une batterie qui tient mieux, un écran plus grand, et voire même un système de reconnaissance faciale.
Donc ça veut bien dire que soit la marque iPhone se suffit à elle-même comme un label de supériorité, soit que les gens se sentent captifs d'iOS, soit à contrario qu'Android communique mal sur sa facilité, et notamment sa facilité à switcher depuis iOS (mais ils s'en foutent vu qu'au niveau mondial ils sont à 80% de PDM).


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas changé l'iphone 7+  pourtant à partir de l'iphone 3 c'est ce que je faisais. Je n'utilise que le forfait seul donc pas subventionné dans le forfait.
> 
> Moi j'attends une nette amélioration photo pour le nouveau modèle. Il parait qu'il y aura un mode nuit. J'espère qu'il sera visiblement plus performant.



Pareil. Les photos basses lumière c’est le point noir sur iPhone. Je suis passé du X au XS Max pour ça. Bah c’était mieux mais pas assez significatif. Après j’ai testé le Pixel 3 et la j’ai découvert ce que c’est des photos basse lumière nettes. Je suis repassé au X au cause du poids et taille du Max ça me change rien au final les photos sont aussi pourries en basse lumières. 



ibabar a dit:


> Dans le dernier épisode de ORLM (On Refait Le Mac), ils disent que l'iPhone le plus vendu dans l'année écoulée en France c'est... l'iPhone 6s (pour plus de 20%) !!!!!
> 
> Certes suivi du Xr mais tout de même... primo les gens auraient conscience qu'il est suffisant pour leur usage, segondo les gens ont une vraie appointance pour un iPhone "pas cher" (plutôt qu'un switch vers Android), tertio c'est surtout un gros désavoeu pour le Xs (un peu moins pour le Max que les gens attendaient sans doute pour passer d'un Plus à la génération X).



Le 6s c’est les gens qui renouvellent par nécessité et qui prennent quelque chose qui rentre dans leur budget sans changer toutes leurs habitudes. Passer d’un 4 ou 5 à un 6s c’est un progrès. Mais ça écorne l’image haut de gamme d’Apple. 



Jura39 a dit:


> Tous les iPhones sont de très bon produits



Tu dis ça parce que tu utilise un X. Un utilisateur du 6 qui a été ralenti n’aura pas le même avis. 



pcnum a dit:


> Logiquement la batterie de l'iphone XI durera moins longtemps car elle saura davantage sollicitée en utilisation plus longue



Par rapport à quoi? Le nouveau SoC A13 devrait consommer moins..


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

@ibabar  N'oublie pas le phénomène fanboys (ou cerveau lobotomisé en français !) et entre la connerie, l'ignorance (beaucoup ont autre chose à foutre que suivre l'actualité informatique, aucun intérêt pour eux) ou l'incompétence, certains sont dépendants d' iOS parce qu'ils n'ont eu que ça !
Du coup, ils cherchent l' iPhone le moins cher possible (qui continue à l'être malgré tout).

Même si ce n'est qu'un cas particulier, l'exemple de mon ex est typique.
Elle voulait un nouveau smartphone plus grand mais elle bloque sur le prix des iPhones qu'elle trouve scandaleux.
Mon gamin, forcément, s'y connait franchement plus !

Et bah, il l'a pris par la main, il lui a montré les rudiments d' android et elle s'est payée un Samsung A50 à 300 boules.
Ell est ravie mais voilà, tout le monde n'a pas un gamin de 19 piges sous la main pour lui montrer que pour leur utilisation Android c'est juste la même chose qu' iOS avec les mêmes applis.


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et ça t'étonne ???
> Je suis passé sous Android avec mon téléphone du boulot ... ça me grattait depuis un moment...
> Samsung A40 ... à l'utilisation je fais exactement la même chose avec les mêmes appli que sous iOS mais avec un gestionnaire de dossier bien meilleur.
> Superbe écran.
> ...



Android c’est top mais y a toujours bcp d’applis qui fonctionne bcp mieux sur iOS. Alors ça dépends des usages. Mais pour la plupart des gens il est clair que passer à Android ça les changerai pas bcp. Surtout sur le milieu de gamme. Sur le haut de gamme à la sortie les prix ont flambé partout. Le prix du Note 10+ n’est pas beaucoup plus justifié que celui de l’iPhone. 
Si Google se bougeait un peu avec des critères plus rigoureux sur la qualité des apps ils auraient enterré iOS depuis un petit moment. 
Google a vraiment une stratégies étrange avec Android.


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ell est ravie mais voilà, tout le monde n'a pas un gamin de 19 piges sous la main pour lui montrer que pour leur utilisation Android c'est juste la même chose qu' iOS avec les mêmes applis.




Ils servent à quoi les vendeurs en boutiques??!


----------



## ibabar (7 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Android c’est top mais y a toujours bcp d’applis qui fonctionne bcp mieux sur iOS


Oui mais 80% des gens (voire plus...) se limitent à Gmail (et beaucoup ne savent même pas configurer l'app Mail native d'Apple: encore vu la semaine dernière avec une jeune de 22 ans!) + réseaux sociaux + Google Maps ou Waze + qq jeux à la con... donc effectivement d'un côté l'iPhone n'aura pas de plus value (surtout pour y coller des apps Google énergivores), et de l'autre côté même moins optimisées sur Android (il me semble qu'Instagram l'est mieux sur iOS?) ça ne va bouleverser leur (triste) quotidien...


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Ils servent à quoi les vendeurs en boutiques??!


A suivre des consignes d'incitations commerciales m'enfin !!! 
Si tu vas chez Apple, tu vois le guss te dire mais mon pôv monsieur ... vous appelez, vous lisez quelques mails, vous naviguez un peu, vous utilisez WhatsApp pour communiquer avec votre maitresse ... enfin ... arrêtez de vous faire enc... allez donc vous payer un smartphone à 250 balles chez la concurrence !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Android c’est top mais y a toujours bcp d’applis qui fonctionne bcp mieux sur iOS.


Je croyais aussi mais c'est pas du tout ce que je constate à l'utilisation.


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui mais 80% des gens (voire plus...) se limitent à Gmail (et beaucoup ne savent même pas configurer l'app Mail native d'Apple: encore vu la semaine dernière avec une jeune de 22 ans!) + réseaux sociaux + Google Maps ou Waze + qq jeux à la con... donc effectivement d'un côté l'iPhone n'aura pas de plus value (surtout pour y coller des apps Google énergivores), et de l'autre côté même moins optimisées sur Android (il me semble qu'Instagram l'est mieux sur iOS?) ça ne va bouleverser leur (triste) quotidien...



Oui Instagram est mieux sur iOS. Ça fait une grosse différence pour certains mais pas pour moi. En plus être sur iOS avec les services Google ça ne motive pas à rester sur iOS pour sa vie privée. Sinon faut aller ailleurs que chez Google. Par contre YouTube fonctionne mieux sur Android. Y a possibilité d’avoir la video en timbre poste dans le coin et de naviguer en même temps de manière fluide sur iOS ça saccade.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2019)

Ben de toute façon pour 90% de la population, il faut juste avoir les 5 applications suivantes et c'est bon 

mail
navigateur
twitter
facebook
instagram
whatsapp
youtube

Android a ses avantages et inconvénients tout comme iOS. Je ne conseillerais pas iOS à mes parents vu leur utilisation tout comme je ne retournerais pas dessus pour le moment.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Et ouais ... 1000 boules pour ça ...


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ben de toute façon pour 90% de la population, il faut juste avoir les 5 applications suivantes et c'est bon
> 
> mail
> navigateur
> ...


Il manque
Google Maps
Waze 
Deezer

Mais en fait Facebook est partout au final



Bartolomeo a dit:


> Je croyais aussi mais c'est pas du tout ce que je constate à l'utilisation.



J’ai encore des applis pour bosser qui ont une différence entre iOS et Android. Pour les applis à gros volume comme insta c’est étonnant qu’il y ai encore des différences. Y a largement le budget d’optimiser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2019)

Zut, j'en ai déjà rajouté 2 mais c'était pas assez. Il manque aussi Spotify


----------



## ibabar (7 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Ils servent à quoi les vendeurs en boutiques??!


C'est justement ça la force d'Apple: des boutiques dédiées avec des vendeurs dédiés (même si leurs compétences sont en chute libre), alors que pour un Android... à part quelques boutiques (parfois éphémères d'ailleurs) à Paris, c'est plutôt FNAC, Boulanger, SFR... & co...

Et dans ces boutiques les vendeurs servent:
_ à remplir les rayons
_ à délivrer des bons de commande aux clients qui les dérangent pendant qu'ils discutent entre eux
_ éventuellement à lire la fiche technique constructeur quand un prospect insiste pour avoir des infos (et quand il n'y a pas de collègue pour discuter)
_ et parfois à influencer lourdement telle ou telle marque sans aucune objectivité bien sûr mais comme il y a de l'incentive, ça leur fera qq bons cadeaux en plus...

Bref, ce modèle est largement éculé (d'autant que le SAV n'est plus au niveau depuis longtemps).
On va sous doute venir vers des stands de démo (comme c'est souvent le cas pour des périodes de fête, malheureusement avec des jeunes en stage qui s'y connaissent encore moins dans les produits que les "vendeurs" ci-avant décrits) qui ne vendront pas mais feront de la promotion, la vente se faisant exclusivement online.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ben de toute façon pour 90% de la population, il faut juste avoir les 5 applications suivantes et c'est bon
> 
> mail
> navigateur
> ...



POur ma part


mail
navigateur
whatsapp ( de temps a autres )
Ma banque 
la meteo
C'est suffisant


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est justement ça la force d'Apple: des boutiques dédiées avec des vendeurs dédiés ...


Tiens une anecdote : je rentre de vacances, et j'hésite à zapper mon 6S par un Android mais bon, je finis par aller changer la batterie, ce n'est que 50 balles !
Je suis à l' Apple Store, à la table des genius et à côté de moi un couple et on discute.
Le mec me dit : putain, c'est abusé, 800 balles pour mon iPhone 7 et à peine au bout deux ans, je suis obligé d'en changer, il rame trop, pour un qui va me coûter plus de 1000 balles !
Et je lui dis, gars, tu sais qu'il te suffit de changer la batterie pour 50 balles et t'es reparti pour deux ans comme neuf ???

Bah non, on ne lui avait pas dit ... cas typique ... du coup, c'est ce qu'il a fait et il est reparti content ... sont très fort chez Think Different ... pour vendre de la came surtout ! 

Ça rapporte hein ... ils auraient tort de s'en priver ... c'est pareil ailleurs mais moins cher !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et ouais ... 1000 boules pour ça ...



Ouais , mas ça prend aussi des photos


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Comme tous les smartphones !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Comme tous les smartphones !



Oui , avec plus ou moins de qualité


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

C'est vrai mais il y a un truc au niveau de la photo qui est irremplaçable ... le talent ...
Mon pote photographe fait des photos avec un 6S qu'un autre est incapable de faire avec un XS.

Tu peux prendre le meilleur matos, si t'es une bille en cadrage et traitement post photo ...


----------



## Tony 11 (7 Septembre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il t’aurait suffit mais bon tu as le dernier
> En tout cas j’ai bien aimer le passage du 7 au X.


Oui j ai le dernier mais je pense le garder un moment celui la .


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Attendre jusqu'au printemps ... ça peut valoir le coup si cette rumeur se confirme ... à suivre : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2019/09/...cher-au-printemps-2020-selon-le-nikkei-109667


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Attendre jusqu'au printemps ... ça peut valoir le coup si cette rumeur se confirme ... à suivre : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2019/09/...cher-au-printemps-2020-selon-le-nikkei-109667


C'est moins bien qu'un X ou XS


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Je suis un commercial mon pote ... je ne paie que le juste prix ! 

Ils le sortent autour de 600 boules ... ils peuvent se le ranger au fond ... ils tournent entre 400 et 500 boules, bon ... là, je réfléchirai avant de basculer sur Android.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Je suis un commercial mon pote ... je ne paie que le juste prix !


Tu crois que c'est le bon prix ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Les iPhones actuels sont 200 à 300 balles trop chers ...
Faut regarder un peu ce que fait la concurrence et t'as vite compris !

Si Apple écrasait tout sur son passage niveau matos passe encore mais c'est même pas le cas ...

Les iPads sont les meilleurs tablettes du marché et ont un prix assez logique entre le air et le pro.
Les MacBooks, ils abusent, faut voir les défaut de conception des dernières séries (clavier qui tient pas, anti-reflet qui se barre etc...), ils n'ont pas d'avance sur la concurrence mais ça reste de bonnes bécanes (bon je dis rien sur les performances graphiques hein ... )

Mais alors les iPhones ... ils sont à la ramasse, ça pue l'arnaque à renflouer les actionnaires ... mais je ne pense pas que ça va durer ... après avoir viré la com' sur les volumes vendus, ils vont aussi la virer sur le CA ? ... 

S'ils sont incapable de proposer un modèle milieu de gamme estampillé Think Different bah ils se dirigent vers un marché de niche ... ça peut être un choix surtout s'ils comptent se renflouer de plus en plus sur les services à la Microsoft mais là, on sera nombreux à aller voir ailleurs !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Les iPhones actuels sont 200 à 300 balles trop chers ...
> Faut regarder un peu ce que fait la concurrence et t'as vite compris !



Un exemple ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Regarde vite fait Juju ... Des smartphones aux composants aussi bons que les iPhones et moins chers, pas compliqué à trouver !

Tu parlais de la photo ... c'est en jeu d'enfant d'en trouver des équivalents ou meilleurs à un prix inférieur !

Beaucoup disent qu'un des meilleurs de l'actualité est le HUAWEI P30 PRO, son prix entre 600 et 700 balles ! etc ...


----------



## macbook60 (7 Septembre 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Oui j ai le dernier mais je pense le garder un moment celui la .



[emoji1417]


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Regarde vite fait Juju ... Des smartphones aux composants aussi bons que les iPhones et moins chers, pas compliqué à trouver !
> .



Un exemple ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

C'est fait !

En plus, à la concurrence et à moindre prix, tu peux choisir l'aspect qui t'intéresse ... grosse autonomie ... ou bien photo ... puissance ... il y en a pour tous les goûts et à moindre coût.

La facilité de communication entre mes Devices a fait que je suis depuis longtemps chez Apple mais tant que le prix me paraissait à peu près normal ...

Là, ça file un mauvais coton ! 

Si t'es pas une buse en informatique ... c'est tellement facile de changer de crémerie tout en maintenant des outils de qualité ... Je me crève pas le cul à courir après le blé pour le flinguer par les fenêtres !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Le HUAWEI P30 PRO est pas mal , mais loin de la qualité d'un iPhone X ou XS


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

En photo ... regarde bien !
ça par exemple ... le comparatif et la différence de prix surtout ! 
https://www.cnetfrance.fr/produits/...-les-meilleures-photos-et-videos-39884731.htm


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

La force d’Apple réside dans sa capacité à proposer un logiciel parfaitement adapté à ses produits. Les concurrents ne peuvent pas en dire autant.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

ça c'est toi qui le dit !

Mon 6S se fige régulièrement à l'ouverture des préférences (bug bien connu), il est censé être supérieur au samsung que j'utilise ... bah que dalle ...

A l'utilisation, avec les mêmes applis, aucune différence ! (le samsung est plus fluide mais plus récent et neuf aussi, j'en tiens donc compte, même si mon 6S bénéficie d'une batterie toute neuve)
Par contre le prix !!! 

Faut être réaliste et pragmatique ... la concurrence a rattrapé tout son retard depuis un moment...

Pour moi, il n'y a que macOS qui reste devant. Au niveau logiciel, je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi Android est inférieur ou supérieur à iOS !
Suffit de les utiliser pour s'en apercevoir !


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le HUAWEI P30 PRO est pas mal , mais loin de la qualité d'un iPhone X ou XS



J’ai les deux et en photo le P30 Pro explose mon XS Max. Côté finition je voie pas de différence énorme les deux sont sous coques. La prise en main est meilleure sur le P30 car plus étroit. Les deux sont fluides rien à redire. Le truc qui manque c’est un vrai lecteur ultra son pour le lecteur d’empreinte et un vrai conteneur sécurisé comme Knox (je bosse avec mon tel sinon je m’en ficherai un peu). Et surtout le son stéréo sur les vidéos. Et les accessoires. Il n’y a pas de coque quad lock pour Huawei uniquement pour iPhone et Samsung.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Bah voilà !


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La force d’Apple réside dans sa capacité à proposer un logiciel parfaitement adapté à ses produits. Les concurrents ne peuvent pas en dire autant.



Tu veux dire un logiciel parfaitement bridé pour cacher un matériel défectueux comme une batterie sous dimensionnée [emoji87] mais sinon oui l’intégration et la cohérence de l’OS est meilleure qu’Android. 



Bartolomeo a dit:


> ça c'est toi qui le dit !
> 
> Mon 6S se fige régulièrement à l'ouverture des préférences (bug bien connu), il est censé être supérieur au samsung que j'utilise ... bah que dalle ...
> 
> ...



Android a rattrapé iOS en terme de fluidité. Mais pas en terme de cohérence, d’intégration, de mises à jour. 
Après c’est trop cher. Et c’est pareil pour le Mac pour avoir des capacités de stockage correctes faut rajouter bcp trop par rapport au prix des puces.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2019)

Donc tu trouves que les iPhone sont trop cher et qu'ils devraient être 200/300€ moins cher?
Que ferais-tu si cela était le cas, mais qu'au lieu d'avoir iOS il y avait Android et donc l'accès à la totalité de tes données par Google?

Le développement d'un système n'est pas gratuit. 
D'un autre côté, pourquoi dans le futur ces deux systèmes ne se rapprocheraient pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

*Fin du HS *
*merci de revenir au titre du topic *
*Merci *


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc tu trouves que les iPhone sont trop cher et qu'ils devraient être 200/300€ moins cher?
> Que ferais-tu si cela était le cas, mais qu'au lieu d'avoir iOS il y avait Android et donc l'accès à la totalité de tes données par Google?


Je ferais comme sur iOS où Apple a accès à 100 % de mes données ! 
Fin du HS !


----------



## ibabar (8 Septembre 2019)

Attendons calmement l'iPhone 11: Apple arrivera peut-être à substituer l'APN par un réflex... 
https://www.igen.fr/ailleurs/2019/0...0-avec-des-images-prises-au-reflex-107101?amp
https://hitek.fr/actualite/huawei-mensonge-selfies-pris-avec-reflex-numerique-nova-3_17104


----------



## ibabar (8 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Fin du HS *
> *merci de revenir au titre du topic *
> *Merci *


_Désolé, c'est surtout que le sujet du topic n'a plus trop lieu d'être (il en avait début août), mais ça permet effectivement d'avoir un lieu d'échange entre les quelques membres restant du forum 
_
Pour revenir au "nouveau sujet", c'est vraiment une question de points de vue.
J'en discutais hier avec ma compagne: elle voit l'iPhone sous le prisme "c'est 1000 balles", or moi comme je l'expliquais j'ai une optique "ça me revient à 20 à 30€/ mois", or que représente cette somme pour un objet qu'on a constamment sur soi, qu'on utilise toute la journée et qu'on claque ailleurs dans des conneries beaucoup plus futiles (quand je vois le prix de beaucoup de resto qui servent des plats surgelés tout préparé...) !?

Après je pense que c'est un non-sens d'utiliser un iPhone pour qui ne passe presqu'exclusivement des produits Google (Gmail, Maps/ Waze, Docs, Google Drive - ou disons plutôt n'utilise pas iCloud -, Google Photos...) n'a pas en parallèle de Mac.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> _Désolé, c'est surtout que le sujet du topic n'a plus trop lieu d'être (il en avait début août), mais ça permet effectivement d'avoir un lieu d'échange entre les quelques membres restant du forum _



Je te propose que tu ouvre un nouveau topic  pour pouvoir en parler et ne pas mélanger les sujets


----------



## pcnum (11 Septembre 2019)

J'ai vu la Keynote évidemment l'Iphone 11 Max me parait bien. Tout est bien, les photos sont nettes même en basse luminosité. Sur la demonstration en basse luminosité avec le mode nuit il n'y a pas de bruit, mais j'ai bien peur que la réalité soit différente !.

J'ai même cru qu'il pouvait remplacer ma caméra 4K avec l'appli Filmic.

J'ai déjà filmé avec des iphones les blancs manquent de détails en forte luminosité. Le High Dynamic Range n'existait pas quand n'est il là ? Avec mon camescope la stabilisation est tellement efficace qu'on dirait que j'ai un Gimbal, pour l'iphone 11max je ne sais pas ?
Avec l' iphone 7+ lorsqu'on s'approche d'une source lumineuse en basse luminosité comme par exemple une lampe, il y a un trait vertical dégueulasse, un halo dégoutant qui occupe toute l'image.
*Pour l'iphone 11 est-ce du pur marketing en direct ou y a t'il là une nette amélioration d'image ?
*
Merci d'avance de votre avis


----------



## lostOzone (11 Septembre 2019)

J’espère aussi que les photos en basses lumières seront assez nettes. Sinon retour du produit. J’ai peur que ça soit comme sur le Note 10+ qui m’avait déçu. Toutes mes photos étaient floues en basse lumière ou très basses lumière.


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Septembre 2019)

Evolutions minimes ... il est urgent d'attendre 2020 ...


----------



## pcnum (11 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Evolutions minimes ... il est urgent d'attendre 2020 ...


Attendre pour obtenir quoi par exemple ?



lostOzone a dit:


> J’espère aussi que les photos en basses lumières seront assez nettes. Sinon retour du produit. J’ai peur que ça soit comme sur le Note 10+ qui m’avait déçu. Toutes mes photos étaient floues en basse lumière ou très basses lumière.


Vraiment ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> Attendre pour obtenir quoi par exemple ?


La 5G ... un modèle plus petit qui apparait dans les rumeurs ... etc ...


----------



## lostOzone (11 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> Vraiment ?



Oui hélas. Ça ne doit pas bien compenser le mouvement de ma main. Mais j’avais bcp mieux sur le pixel 3 que je n’ai plus. Par contre j’ai encore le P30 Pro et il fait des meilleures photos en basses lumières. Elles ne sont pas parfaitement nettes mais bcp plus que sur le Note 10+. 
La basse lumière c’est une grosse partie des photos souvenirs.


----------



## pcnum (11 Septembre 2019)

> La basse lumière c’est une grosse partie des photos souvenirs.


 et pas que souvenirs d'ailleurs (concerts, spectacles...)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> J’espère aussi que les photos en basses lumières seront assez nettes.



J'aimerais aussi voir cela


----------

